# UK Spouse visa checklist



## anglelovesea (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey,
I am going to apply for the spouse visa next month(apply from Non-EU country). Here is the checklist of documents I want to or have prepared. Could you please help have a look to see if there is anything missing? Thanks!!

A. Basic info of applicant:
1.VAF4A-online application
2.Appendix 2
3. Passport+Copy
4. ID card+copy (Chinese only)
5. Hukou + Translation+Copy(Chinese only)
6. Photo*1
7. My letter
8. TB

B. Basic info of sponsor(British citizen)
Passport copy
Sponsorship letter
Driving license copy

C. Financial info (CAT A+C saving)
supporting letter from employer(duration, title,name,salary,contact)+copy
Pay slips* 6 months+copy
P60 (April 2012 to April 2013)
Contract+copy
Bank statement* 6 months(within 6 months)+copy
Saving account bank statement
Saving account bank book
Source of the savings.

D.Relationship
Marriage certificate+translation+notarial certificate+copy
Photo, contact history, emails, gifts, cards, etc.
Ring and wedding receipts

E. Accommodation
Letter from his parents
Photo of the rooms(3 bed rooms)
Bills(gas, water, electricity)
City council tax

F. Language
UTS(Australia degree-B-business)

Looks ok to you?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Notarisation of marriage certificate isn't needed, but if already done, ok.
You need a bit more evidence of accommodation. Enclose floor plans, or estate agent's particulars (from when they bought the property).
Mortgage statement or title deed/certificate from Land Registry if owned outright.
If possible, property inspection report (from local authority or surveyor).


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

anglelovesea said:


> Hey,
> I am going to apply for the spouse visa next month(apply from Non-EU country). Here is the checklist of documents I want to or have prepared. Could you please help have a look to see if there is anything missing? Thanks!!
> 
> A. Basic info of applicant:
> ...


Looks pretty similar to what we are submitting. I agree with Joppa though regarding housing/accomodation. My parents do not have utility bills (all paperless) so we sent:

Official copy of land registry, latest mortgage statement, latest council tax bill, letter from parents giving permission to stay, property report from local council, copy of my electoral roll as proof I live at the property.

We are also considering including date stamped photos of the rooms for additional proof and the original estate agent brochure for the property as it included floor plans but is now slightly out of date (have had conservatory built since and that is reflected in property report).


----------

